# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Structures de donnes pour une carte

## Neuromancien2

Bonjour,

Je dveloppe un moteur pour un jeu de stratgie et j'aimerais avoir vos avis sur la meilleure manire de reprsenter les donnes de la carte et les objets du jeu.

La carte est compose de cases regroupes en provinces. La particularit du jeu est que toutes les cases (de continents) sont habites et contiennent de multiples btiments qui produisent des ressources.

Dans la premire version (qui sera bientt prte), j'ai simplement une classe reprsentant une case, qui contient toutes les donnes (concernant l'affichage ou non) :


```

```

La carte est un tableau 2D d'objets MapCell que je vais parcourir pour l'affichage.  J'affiche l'image correspondant au type de terrain, je calcule dynamiquement les transitions et les frontires puis je les affiche, j'affiche l'image de la ville si ncessaire et enfin j'affiche l'image correspondant au type de la premire arme.

Mais en lisant diffrents articles sur la manire de reprsenter la carte et les donnes du jeu j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas la meilleure approche.

http://www.gamedev.net/page/resource...ersion-12-r728
http://archive.gamedev.net/archive/r...rticle727.html
http://www-cs-students.stanford.edu/...leObjects.html
http://archive.gamedev.net/archive/r...is8/page3.html

Je pense donc compltement revoir ce fonctionnement dans une prochaine version du jeu. Par exemple je pourrais grer d'un ct les tuiles  afficher (terrain de base, vgtation, ressources, transitions...) avec un tableau par niveau et de l'autre les donnes du jeu (habitants, production...), ce qui me permettrait de rutiliser la carte pour d'autre jeux.

Quelle approche me conseillez-vous ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Je dirai que si vous n'avez pas de problme direct avec cette solution, vous devriez continuer avec, tout simplement et faire en sorte que votre jeu fonctionne.
Je ne vois pas spcialement en quoi c'est une bonne ou mauvaise solution, ni pourquoi d'autre serait meilleure ou pas.

Il est vrai que smantiquement, je n'aurais peut pas mis l'arme sur la case, car  chaque fois vous allez devoir vider votre liste vous allez la copier dans une autre.

----------

